# Help Please- Day Trip From Portland OR suggestions



## Jan (Jul 5, 2018)

Looking to do day trip (board in the morning and return to Portland OR preferably before 9 PM) on the Crescent from Portland OR. Any suggestions? Ideally, would appreciate some scenery and the destination be in a location where I could spend some time between arrival and departure of trains, such as a park, etc

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## Jan (Jul 5, 2018)

Sorry I meant that I am planning a day trip on the Cascades Train Not the Crescent train.


----------



## Maglev (Jul 5, 2018)

Seattle is a great city to visit, and the train ride is interesting if not very scenic. Eugene is also a city with some parks near the station, but the ride is somewhat boring.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 5, 2018)

Seattle is definitely a good place, and the ride isn't very long at all so you'd have a good amount of time there.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2018)

There are many trains per day between Portland and Seattle, so if you took a early train you could have a full day in Seattle.


----------



## BCL (Jul 5, 2018)

Maybe not as a day trip, but Vancouver, BC is very doable as an overnight. Using buses might help to get more time though, since there's only a single train from Portland to Vancouver, BC.

It might also be easier to use the Vancouver, WA station since it has parking.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 5, 2018)

BCL said:


> Maybe not as a day trip, but Vancouver, BC is very doable as an overnight. Using buses might help to get more time though, since there's only a single train from Portland to Vancouver, BC.
> 
> It might also be easier to use the Vancouver, WA station since it has parking.


I was looking at Vancouver, BC, but taking the Cascades there would require two overnights. Unfortunately, that wouldn't even fit into a typical weekend.


----------



## BCL (Jul 5, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not as a day trip, but Vancouver, BC is very doable as an overnight. Using buses might help to get more time though, since there's only a single train from Portland to Vancouver, BC.
> ...


I mapped out 504/8900 PDX-SEA-VAC, 8:20 AM to 5:15 PM, although that requires a bus from Seattle. The direct train arrives at 11:15 PM. There are a variety of options for the return.

Not sure about the return time, although the direct train (517) leaves at 6:35 AM. That might leave about 5 hours to explore the area before getting some sleep and getting back to the train station for the return ride. Or do the bus again, which would give about 5 more hours in the morning in Vancouver.


----------

